# Solved: How to install MS Movie Maker?



## JamieNJ (Jul 11, 2003)

I have a new computer, with Windows XP, SP 2. I can't figure out how to install Movie Maker. A search of MS Download Center has links for downloading Windows Movie Maker 2.6 for Vista, and various creativity fun packs and an SDK, but I just want Movie Maker. ?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

*Windows Movie Maker 2.1 for SP2 for Windows XP Home Edition or Windows XP Professional or Windows XP Professional x64 Edition*
(Download information at botom page)

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/updates/moviemaker2.mspx


----------



## JamieNJ (Jul 11, 2003)

Thanks. When I try to download it with that link, I get the message below. I use Mozilla Firefox. At first read, I thought I could still download it from their Download Center, but the Download Center only seems to allow you get updates, etc.

Is this a technique by Microsoft to push people to use IE?

In any case, the guy who built my computer had installed Mozilla, and referred to "hiding" IE. I suppose I could start IE to download this software, I just have to find where it's hiding.

<<<
Thank you for your interest in obtaining updates from our site.

To use this site, you must be running Microsoft Internet Explorer 5 or later.

To upgrade to the latest version of the browser, go to the Internet Explorer Downloads website.

If you prefer to use a different web browser, you can obtain updates from the Microsoft Download Center or you can stay up to date with the latest critical and security updates by using Automatic Updates. To turn on Automatic Updates:

1. Click Start, and then click Control Panel.
2. Depending on which Control Panel view you use, Classic or Category, do one of the following:
* Click System, and then click the Automatic Updates tab.
* Click Performance and Maintenance, click System, and then click the Automatic Updates tab.
3. Click the option that you want. Make sure Automatic Updates is not turned off.
>>>


----------



## JamieNJ (Jul 11, 2003)

I opened IE from Windows Explorer. When I go to the Windows Movie Maker 2.1 Download site http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/updates/moviemaker2.mspx

At the bottom of the page, I see

<<<
Download Instructions
Movie Maker 2.1 is available for download with Windows XP Service Pack 2 (SP2). You can download SP2, Movie Maker 2.1, and all future critical updates automatically by turning on the Automatic Updates feature in Windows XP.

You can also download SP2 and Movie Maker 2.1 from Microsoft Update. If you cannot use Automatic Updates or download SP2 via Windows Update, order a CD.
>>>

and click on Microsoft Update. then I click on the Custom box, and the Software Optional, and I do not see Movie Maker. Is it Windows Media Player 11?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I guess it would be too easy for MS to just provide a download link for an installation package of the software.

I did find a different web site where someone listed as a Microsoft MVP suggested first downloading and installing Movie Maker 2.0 from download.com and then running Windows update. To add a bit to the confusion, it sounds like version 2.1 is called version 5.1 when you look at the properties of the installed program.

http://www.windowsmoviemakers.net/Forums/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=74471

*DISCLAIMER: *I do not use any version of Movie Maker (prefer Nero) and have not tried anything suggested on the linked page. I am not responsible for any undesirable results that may occur should you choose to use the information in the link.


----------



## JamieNJ (Jul 11, 2003)

Your suggestion worked, and I installed it. My youngest daughter is ecstatic. Thanks so much for your help.


----------

